# How wrong can a blood test be? can they really refuse me my treatment



## lilapumpkin (Mar 18, 2015)

Dear Ladies,
I'm very new to this and i need some help, I have had a blood test back from my hospital and it show i have a amh of 30.40. i am 41.5 and i had only six follicles in my scan. the test and scan don't match at all. I'm not even sure if the blood test is mine!

Anyway i need an operation before i start treatment, i am paying privately for my treatment but the op would be on the NHS - my Dr stated in my consultation if i had no AMH the treatment would not continue - which means no op and which would cost me £4000 in green of 6k here which i don't have . 

Anyway he sent a letter to my Dr stating my amh has to be over 3.0 they will not assist me - at no point did he say this to me - he said NO AMH thats a big difference i feel - and i did not get a chance to ask further questions based on that. 

He has booked my operation for the 13th Oct based on the previous test - and asked me to get a further test, stated he would only call if there was a problem only  and not if the test was ok. at the time i wasn't so worried i thought they would help even if my test was 1.3 but not i have this letter addressed to my Dr stating this I'm really freaked out - how wrong can a blood test be - is it normal for them to behave like this i feel deceived.


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi lilapumpkin

Could you confirm what your AMH level is - you post says it is 30.40 but then you mention them not treating you if it is below 3.0

I would be tempted to get a consultation at another clinic if you are concerned.

Also, what operation are they undertaking? It may help people to better advise you.

KA xxx


----------



## lilapumpkin (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi i have 2 x 1cm fibroids to be removed and they said possible septum at top of womb which i think means the womb is heart shaped and it maybe due to a fibroid so they want to see if they can make the shape better by removing spetum and putting a coil in while it heals so my womb doesnt close together while healing - I think 

i dont know the new test results because the dr said he would only call if there was a problem - which didnt bother at the time the time - because i thought as long as i have 0.25 amh  they would help me.


----------



## lilapumpkin (Mar 18, 2015)

most post i have read the women in the same position as me have a amh much lower than 3.0 -  I'm panicking in advance, i was to scared to go for the test for once the consequences had fully sunk in - and now im just in a state of panic every time the phone rings


----------



## loulu28 (Apr 16, 2015)

lila 

step 1: breathe
step 2: let's focus on what the facts are (don't waste energy second guessing) easier said than done when it is so important to us.
step 3: trust that they don't want you to waste your money. most clinics will give things a go even if statistically things are not on your side. 
step 4: get a retest and go from there, even if things are looking bad there may be other options

wishing you the best of luck,
lou, 43
xxxxxx


----------



## lilapumpkin (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you ladies for replying - you are right i may be jumping the gun. I do need to calm down - its driving me mad like being in the 2 week wait. 

The Consultant has really unnerved me by not providing accurate information during my consultation. Your replies and thoughts really help to not feel alone in this  thank you


----------

